# Anyone use azomite powder?



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I'd be interested in hearing about anyone's experience with this superfood. I read about its positive effects in the NT book and am leaning towards supplementing my diet with it. How do you take it, in water or yogurt etc?


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I got some--I will use some in my garden and try some in water, I think. I don't know yet how it "works"

My personal suspicion is that the populations that Sally Fallon refers to not only drink that water but also eat meat from animals that have drunk it and grazed on plants that have absorbed its nutrients. And their own crops would have high-nutrient soil from which to absorb it and they would eat it that way too.

It seems that the nutrients would be easier for our bodies to use if first metabolized by plants. However, it may be quite healthful both ways.

Boy I'm indecisive. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I take 2 or 3 Tablespoons a day mixed with almond milk or juice...I feel the difference & I would never want to go without it...when I dont take it, my dd nurses more often, she seems to stay more satisfied when I take it & I take a triple dose, it also makes a nice face & body powder...my dog gets it and so does dd.

the mivita minerals are also good, you can use it orally and externally also.








highly recomend them...I was excited to see the thread about Azomite!!

whats the book you mentioned you read about them in? I get them nearby at a local natural healing center, I'm curious where else they sell these products









...just wanted to add, I was really tired when I wrote this reply...I know it isnt worded well at all...


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm about to try it from a NT friend in town who says they feel a difference. CAn you take it with juice or mixed in other foods? It doesn't affect anything?


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

we add it to nut milks, juice, soups, stir fry, salads...I try and get about 3 Tablespoons of it a day, I'm bf my 3 yo and that big dose of minerals really helps


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

How exactly do you add it to those things? Just sprinkle it on top? Before or after cooking? Thanks so much!


----------



## mystic~mama (Apr 27, 2004)

I mix it in before, during or after, I dont think the heat would harm the minerals because they are mined out of the earth which gets hot naturally


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

OK, Thanks. Yes, I was mostly wondering if heat did anything to it.


----------

